# Alternative to the Montecristo white?



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been looking for a good morning smoke for who knows how long now. Has anyone tried a cigar similar to the Montecristo white without the crazy price tag? I would like to hear your guys recommendations. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

I have yet to try the Monty white but two of my favorite morning cigars are the olivia conn. reserve and the camacho conn. Both are smooth and creamy cigars that are great early in the day.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

5 Vegas Gold is a good, mild Connie that can be had for very cheap on C-Bid or on special on CI.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Oliva G Cameroon
CAO Gold


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Dog Rockets said:


> 5 Vegas Gold is a good, mild Connie that can be had for very cheap on C-Bid or on special on CI.


I don't like the 5 Vegas gold at all. To try for my taste.

Keep them coming!


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

louistogie said:


> I don't like the 5 Vegas gold at all. To try for my taste.
> 
> Keep them coming!


Well, me neither to be honest, connies just aren't my thing! But you might look into the regular Fuente lineup - good, mild dominican smokes with cameroon, connie or maduro wrappers that can be had for $3 - $4 per stick. I've also heard good things about Flor de Oliva, which often sell for less than $3 a stick, though I've never had the opportunity to try one.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Monte White was Bitter and tobacoee for me.. Hated it. If you like connie wrapper, try AF 858 Nat or Padormo 10th anny Champaigne, had one last night in a mtter of fact, very smooth creamy and mild cigar with tones of wood.. try both, very nice sticks and could be had cheap on CI or cbid.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Also may I add torano exodus 1959 silver, medium, smooth creamy woody smoke, loved that one as well, the gold one is great too, but it is medium to full but so smooth and tasty..


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

I love the white. NUB Cameroon is close enough as I can't really tell the difference


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

at ~$2 a stick I don't mind a Gispert...theyre a nice cheap creamy smoke....more towards mild-med than medium though


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. Something that's goes good with a cup of joe in the morning that's basically what I'm looking for.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

PufPufPass said:


> Monte White was Bitter and tobacoee for me.. Hated it. If you like connie wrapper, try *AF 858 Nat or Padormo 10th anny Champaigne*, had one last night in a mtter of fact, very smooth creamy and mild cigar with tones of wood.. try both, very nice sticks and could be had cheap on CI or cbid.


I have to agree with this here--My wife enjoys the Monte as I do and these 2 are fairly close in comparison. I was surprised when I tried them both..Good Suggestion's.......:banana:


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> I have to agree with this here--My wife enjoys the Monte as I do and these 2 are fairly close in comparison. I was surprised when I tried them both..Good Suggestion's.......:banana:


Thanks Paul. I might also add Torano Silver to the mix, love that one!


----------



## smokeydog (Jul 15, 2006)

i would have to say torano silver or oliva conn as well. both are very creamy and have flavor. another i like are astral's they are very creamy and flavorful.


----------

